# 2009 Suzuki Kingquad



## BobWhite (Oct 23, 2012)

2009 Suzuki Kingquad 400AS 4x4. Low miles excellent condition only used for deer hunting. Has drop down rear basket, after market rims and tires as well as stock tires and rims. Tires still have 75% tread left 26x9R14 and 26x11R14 Terra Cross R/T. Wanting to sell to buy a polaris ranger. $4000 or best offer. For further questions you can contact me via email [email protected] or text or call me at (979) 320-4420


----------



## BobWhite (Oct 23, 2012)

Please Delete


----------

